# what the hell can you make with cannabutter?



## Mr. Maryjane (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't cook man, I don't know what the fuck butter goes into


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

*Anything you use regular butter for...pancakes...toast.... or jimmyspaz's amazing shortbread.......... the shit is lethal................. *


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 14, 2008)

anything mashed potaos, mac and cheese, brownies, pasta...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 14, 2008)

Im the worse cook ever man and every 1 thinks my cakes are pro hahah . Just buy a cake of cookie mix pack and add your butter its that easy

leathal and easy .. https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/26432-chocolate-ganja-bottons-cake.html


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Aug 14, 2008)

guess I'll just go with cannabutter on my pancakes saturday


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

*Enjoy... I was stoned big time on that shortbread... I didn't follow eating instructions....... ate it all..mostly.............. ZOOM !!*


----------



## llLOU (Aug 14, 2008)

EVER EAT TOAST
One of the way's to use butter is to get some capsules, empty of course, you can find them at your local Co-Op or health food store,drugstores charge WAY too much.Get a Hypodermic injector with as large a needle as possible,melt the butter and inject it into the capsule, freeze the capsules. It takes a while for this stuff to kick in , but depending on how strong the butter is, you can get a pretty good buzz on, AND you can just take it ANY where you want , looks like you are taking a vitamin, which in FACT you are.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 14, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> guess I'll just go with cannabutter on my pancakes saturday


 
Its disgusting man as stright up canna butter 
Thats why people whip somthing up with it.. i tryed it once on with toast it stank even put me off smoking that strain again to this day lol 
It was not as bad coverd with jam and butter , 
It also Means you will have to eat a good load of pancakes also to get a hit rather that the product that you eat being made from the canna butter .


----------



## High4Life (Aug 14, 2008)

llLOU said:


> EVER EAT TOAST
> One of the way's to use butter is to get some capsules, empty of course, you can find them at your local Co-Op or health food store,drugstores charge WAY too much.Get a Hypodermic injector with as large a needle as possible,melt the butter and inject it into the capsule, freeze the capsules. It takes a while for this stuff to kick in , but depending on how strong the butter is, you can get a pretty good buzz on, AND you can just take it ANY where you want , looks like you are taking a vitamin, which in FACT you are.


That sounds sounds cool man . Just a few question

How much stronger do i have to make the butter for every 100g of butter roughly if i used 2g in a normal 100g butter mix would i use 6 -10 for these smaller capsules

How many do I need to take with out overdosing i never want that feeling again 

Ive never seen these empty capsules before in the co.op have you got a link or a pic so i know whjat im looking for .

cheers ......


----------



## patjack (Aug 14, 2008)

I just made some caps,

I found the reciepe somewhere online but they are great,
7 grams cocunt oil or ghee (drawn butter) with 1.5 grams of grinded bud or 1 gram of hash (if i remeber right) put in the crock pot for 2 hours on low, let this mixture cool for a little while and then load up the caps, this reciepie is supposed to make 12 caps I don't know as I always double triple ect the recipei, but I fell like 1 cap per 35 lbs of body weight works great... for me I do 4 caps to be good and stoned, my friend had 8 and got really fucked up... I stay at 4
also you can get the caps at the vitamin store


----------



## High4Life (Aug 15, 2008)

patjack said:


> I just made some caps,
> 
> I found the reciepe somewhere online but they are great,
> 7 grams cocunt oil or ghee (drawn butter) with 1.5 grams of grinded bud or 1 gram of hash (if i remeber right) put in the crock pot for 2 hours on low, let this mixture cool for a little while and then load up the caps, this reciepie is supposed to make 12 caps I don't know as I always double triple ect the recipei, but I fell like 1 cap per 35 lbs of body weight works great... for me I do 4 caps to be good and stoned, my friend had 8 and got really fucked up... I stay at 4
> also you can get the caps at the vitamin store


Nice 1 patjack Thats exectly what i needed to know man , Cheers ..


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 15, 2008)

I like to smoke a fatty and eat a fresh stick of butter just like a candy bar. Uuummmm.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Aug 16, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I like to smoke a fatty and eat a fresh stick of butter just like a candy bar. Uuummmm.


shit I'd probably do that if I had enough of it


----------



## herbologist (Aug 16, 2008)

Less trans fat and you can substitute for butter.Lighter oils will hold more THC.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 16, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I like to smoke a fatty and eat a fresh stick of butter just like a candy bar. Uuummmm.


smoke the fatty and eat somethin else with the butter man sounds like fat camp or a highway to a heart attack


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Aug 16, 2008)

idk, but I think I'm gonna make some rice krispys. chocolate rice krispys mmmmmmmmm


----------

